#ubuntu-my 2011-03-14
<burungbesar> halloo
<burungbesar> tanya sikit, ada tak opensource backup solution untuk client windows 7?
<meng> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/features/backup-and-restore.aspx
<burungbesar> actually i want something like bacula or amanda , whereby we can store on archive
<burungbesar> or store on tape and place it somewhere safe
<burungbesar> ada ke meng?
<meng> tak tahu le
<burungbesar> kamon mang
<burungbesar> sini apasal hari2 senyap jer
<burungbesar> frust la 
<kstan> hi
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-15
<salawank> makang ka
<salawank> ping Alternator
<sweemeng> yo kids
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-17
<ApOgEE__> hohoh
<ApOgEE__> salam all
<kaeru> morning ApOgEE__ 
 * kaeru thinks apple fanboys are going to burn his house down or something after my last tweet
<kaeru> ie. keeping shop open to help folks with iphones in Tokyo is nothing to shout about
<yuskhanzab> salam ada org tak
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-18
<zarul> ohai
<zarul> what happened to mah ubuntu-my
<zarul> where is my Nicholas
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-19
<zarul> boring boring
<zarul> this channel is really dead
<zarul> or I am the only person who is online on Saturday
<megatron27> zarul, just checking, where did you study?
<zarul> lol
<zarul> why?
<megatron27> did you go to Politeknik MARA?
<zarul> nope
<megatron27> oh okay
<megatron27> then I got the wrong guy
<megatron27> sorry about that 
<zarul> no worries
<zarul> why, you added someone on FB or something?
<megatron27> no, I used to know someone with your name 
<zarul> there are plenty of people sharing the same name as me apparently =(
<zarul> time to change my name to something unique
<zarul> "Linux Kernel" sounds like a good choice
<zarul> Thinking about it... maybe I should consider that for my future son... ^O^
 * hyperair facepalms. memory that feels efficient at the beginning but then starts to feel laggy afterwards?
<hyperair> that smells of windows to me.
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-20
<zarul> morning all
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-12
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fzlamn> hi rakan dan taulan
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz> fzlamn: :)
<fairuz> tekan la butang merah, kluar misil :D
<fzlamn> hihihi... x boleh
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz> bila kluar belayar plak fzlamn
<fzlamn> x keluar dh...
<fzlamn> dok lama2 je
<fairuz> wb hyperair
<fairuz> uih ada bot ubuntumy kehkeh
<fairuz> ubuntumy: help
<ubuntumy> fairuz: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<fairuz> ubuntumy: help list
<ubuntumy> fairuz: (list [--private] [<plugin>]) -- Lists the commands available in the given plugin. If no plugin is given, lists the public plugins available. If --private is given, lists the private plugins.
<fairuz> ubuntumy: list
<ubuntumy> fairuz: Admin, Channel, Config, Google, MeetBot, Misc, Owner, Seen, and User
<ApOgEE> elo
<ApOgEE> salam
<fairuz> ApOgEE: wsalam
<ApOgEE> fairuz: apa bikin?
<fairuz> ApOgEE: macam biasa, tengah compile kernel + android
<ApOgEE> android apa yg ko pakai sekarang?
<ApOgEE> pakai kat gadget apa?
<ApOgEE> fairuz: gadget TI ke?
<fairuz> ApOgEE: bukan gadget
<fairuz> tengah nak buat enablement untuk chip TI yang baru
<fairuz> OMAp5
<ApOgEE> cool... 
<fairuz> tak jadi2 dari hari tu ni -.-
<fairuz> tengah nak test 3D
<ApOgEE> gadget apa yg dah pakai OMAp5 tu?
<fairuz> takde lagi, baru kluar je cip ni
<fairuz> tapi amazon dah mcm berminat nak beli utk kindle fire baru diorang
<fairuz> tapi lambat lagi la nak kuar yg tu pun, maybe taun depan
<ApOgEE> ko test 3D sambung ngan screen camne? special gadget eh?
<ApOgEE> pehh... kindle fire pakai android?
<fairuz> ada custom dev board
<fairuz> kindle mmg pakai android :)
<ApOgEE> huhuh... aku xde kindle
<ApOgEE> tatau
<ApOgEE> kindle mmg pakai android eh?... aku ingat custom linux
<fairuz> kindle fire la, yg generasi sebelum2 ni aku tak sure
<ApOgEE> ooo... kindle fire, lagi la jauh punggung dari api ngan aku... aku kindle biasa pun xde... takat usha2 kat intenet je
<fairuz> keke aku pun xde
<fairuz> skang gadget yg pakai OMAP4 je ada
<fairuz> OMAP5 blum lagi, masih baru
<ApOgEE> ko takde2 pun, ko bikin driver untuk cip dia...
<ejat> ello .. 
<ejat> #seen hyperair
<ubuntumy> ejat: hyperair was last seen in #ubuntu-my 25 weeks, 4 days, 0 hours, 5 minutes, and 0 seconds ago: <hyperair> lernid?
<ejat> #google OMAP4
<ubuntumy> ejat: OMAP™ Mobile Processors - OMAP™ 4 Platform: <http://www.ti.com/general/docs/wtbu/wtbuproductcontent.tsp?contentId=53247&navigationId=12842&templateId=6123>; OMAP™ 4 Platform - OMAP4430/OMAP4460: <http://www.ti.com/general/docs/wtbu/wtbuproductcontent.tsp?templateId=6123&navigationId=12843&contentId=53243>; OMAP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OMAP>; Texas (2 more messages)
<ApOgEE> eloo ejat 
<ejat> mana nak cari on bugs ../launchpad
<ejat> hola .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: apa bugs?
<ejat> kalau org type bugs 12312312
<lubotu2> Error: Launchpad bug 12312312 could not be found
<ejat> dia kuar 
<ejat> bug 1
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ApOgEE> bug 3
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 3 in Launchpad itself "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<ApOgEE> bugs apakah yang dicari?
<ejat> ApOgEE: cari utk buh dalam ubuntumy tu 
<ejat> ahaks
<ejat> script sama yang mcm lubotu2
<ApOgEE> oo
<ApOgEE> ejat dah kuar pulak
<ApOgEE> hi sweemeng ! long time no see
<ApOgEE> how r u doing?
<sweemeng> hi ApOgEE 
<sweemeng> same thing
<sweemeng> slacking
<sweemeng> menganggur
<sweemeng> haha
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: kerja sendiri... masyuk
<sweemeng> kerja tak masuk =.=
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: apa projek yg sedang dilakukan?
<sweemeng> yang buat duit tarak
<sweemeng> yang buat untuk komuniti ada
<sweemeng> http://billwatcher.sinarproject.org/
<sweemeng> ni dia
<fairuz> sweemeng: a good project :)
<sweemeng> oh yeah
<sweemeng> still on going dude
<fairuz> sweemeng: written in python. +1 :)
<fairuz> I wish I can code in python. Never had the opportunity to use it.
<sweemeng> yeah
<sweemeng> very fun
<susahsebut1104> hi all
<susahsebut1104> ping fairuz fairuz_ 
<fairuz> pong susahsebut1104
<susahsebut1104> mintak tolong sikit bos
<susahsebut1104> huhu
<unitedpotsmokers> holllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..............
<susahsebut1104> hi unitedpotsmokers 
<unitedpotsmokers> hi..
<fairuz> :)
<unitedpotsmokers> encik beskut mana
<unitedpotsmokers> ubuntu release party x buat dah?
<susahsebut1104> jarang2 nampak en bizkut tu sekarang
<unitedpotsmokers> bz agaknya...
<susahsebut1104> nak buat tapi belum berkesempatan bincang dengan mereka2 dalam komuniti
<unitedpotsmokers> ooo
<susahsebut1104> meeting march pun belum set tarikh
<susahsebut1104> btw unitedpotsmokers id apa kat fb?
 * unitedpotsmokers ingat nak join... lamo dah x beramas mesra dgn depa kekeke
<unitedpotsmokers> yusoff.idris
<susahsebut1104> unitedpotsmokers, ada join fb ubuntu-my ka?
<susahsebut1104> macam tak jumpa je
<susahsebut1104> away reboot 
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<unitedpotsmokers> walaikummusalam darknite 
<darknite> unitedpotsmokers sape erk
<unitedpotsmokers> insan biasa.. ekeke
<darknite> erk..
<unitedpotsmokers> apogee pi mana lama x nampak
<darknite> entah la..
<unitedpotsmokers> hyperair, nyelam......
<darknite> aku ada
<darknite> haha
 * darknite nk menyelam jgk la
<fairuz> wsalam
 * ejat pang jipang_menjerit
<jipang_menjerit> tak de keje
<ejat> zzzzZZZZzzzzzzzz
<ejat> :(
<susahsebut1104> awal lagi ejat 
<susahsebut1104> apa nak tido pulak :p
<susahsebut1104> ping fairuz_ fairuz 
<susahsebut1104> rasanya optical drive rosak kot. 
<susahsebut1104> hameh tol
<susahsebut1104> tengah nak cuba tukar optical hardrive
<susahsebut1104> curik dari desktop lagi satu
<ejat> ngantok .. 
<ejat> sbb jipang_menjerit jampi 
<ejat> lg pun semlm x cukup tdo
<jipang_menjerit> dayum
<susahsebut1104> meh jipang_menjerit jampikan aku pulak
<susahsebut1104> mata taknak tido dari semalam ni
 * jipang_menjerit sibuk buat keje
<jipang_menjerit> :P
<susahsebut1104> jipang_menjerit, johorean eh?
<penreturns> \o/
<susahsebut1104> wb penreturns 
<susahsebut1104> lama menyep[i
<penreturns> jom ke bilik temenong
<susahsebut1104> walaupun nick aprking kat sini
<penreturns> :3
<susahsebut1104> ceh
<penreturns> kekeke
<jipang_menjerit> ya
<penreturns> sat
<penreturns> brb
<susahsebut1104> johor kat mana jipang_menjerit 
<jipang_menjerit> somewhere :P
<susahsebut1104> LOL
<susahsebut1104> johor xde plan release party ke?
<jipang_menjerit> susah la
<jipang_menjerit> sebab aku bukan kat johor
<susahsebut1104> ooooo
<susahsebut1104> ingatkan duduk johor
<susahsebut1104> rupanya hanya berasal dari johor
<jipang_menjerit> dulu ye la
<jipang_menjerit> sekarang tak
<fairuz> susahsebut1104: oo ok :)
 * jipang_menjerit reboot sat..12.04 lts bet 2
 * fairuz sibuk plak tetibe hehe
<susahsebut1104> ekeke
<susahsebut1104> dah samapai rumah ke fairuz 
<fairuz> susahsebut1104: mane ade kat opis lg ni keke
<fairuz> lambat lg waktu balik
<penreturns> skang keje ngan org
<penreturns> tu yg away manjang
<penreturns> pojek byk hold
<penreturns> lepas pru
<penreturns> pru blan 10
<penreturns> masak tunggu
<penreturns> T..T
<susahsebut1104> pru? 
<susahsebut1104> ping penreturns 
<susahsebut1104> wb jipang_menjerit 
<penreturns> yup
<penreturns> xtau la
<penreturns> kakak sy ckp maybe blan 10
<penreturns> ni esok U*** panggil
<penreturns> :3
<susahsebut1104> ooo
<susahsebut1104> abes tu apa cite karnoval belia? masih belum ada kata putus eh?
<penreturns> yg tu jalan
<penreturns> tgh menyiapkan kertas kerja bg mengelakkan kakak disoal siasat
<penreturns> :p
 * jipang_menjerit on KDE 4.8.0 Kubuntu 12.04 LTS beta 2
<susahsebut1104> hehe soalsiasat FBI ke gapo tu?
<susahsebut1104> wakakaka
<susahsebut1104> dem! bangang je rasa aku hari ni. cabut disc drive tapi x keluarkan dvd yang ada dalam tu. dah nak kena cucuk pakai jarum lak. =.='
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> hahahhaha
<penreturns> mcm2
<susahsebut1104> yay! hilang sakit kepala aku. rupanya disc drive yang rosak
<susahsebut1104> heh
<susahsebut1104> buang masa betul dari petang
<fairuz> susahsebut1104: keke
<susahsebut1104> ejat,  reboot pc sambil tido ke hapa ni? :p
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> tak tido lg ka susahsebut1104
<susahsebut1104> lom
<susahsebut1104> jap lagi
<susahsebut1104> nak update dulu fairuz 
<susahsebut1104> fairuz, ui kat 11.10 dah ok ke?
<susahsebut1104> macam xde release fix je
<susahsebut1104> aku punya 11.10 masih bermasalah transparency tu
<susahsebut1104> petang tadi cuba uninstall gnome-terminal kemudian install guake-terminal pun sama jugak ui dia
<fairuz> lambat masuk hotfloppy
<hotfloppy> tgh bercinta ngan bos :P
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> tgh backup2 ke
<hotfloppy> a'ah.. migration process - final stage.. final bos !!
<fairuz> :p
<hotfloppy> done..
<hotfloppy> lega
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<hotfloppy> susah gila nak fight final bos ni..
<hotfloppy> kena cast banyak magic MySQL Level 8..
<hotfloppy> abih MP aku..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> kena equipment tambah magic power la
<fairuz_> lapar
<fairuz_> hotfloppy: bak piza satu :D
<hotfloppy> hehehe..
<hotfloppy> equipment takde.. tu yg masalah skit tu..
<hotfloppy> asyik kena cast ngan magic Panic Level 10 je..
<fairuz_> keke
<hotfloppy> sib baik HP tinggi.. DEF ngan EVA pon agak tinggi gak la..
<hotfloppy> takde ar teruk sgt..
<hotfloppy> hahahahahaha..
<hotfloppy> pizza takde malam ni :P
<fairuz_> makan ape mlm ni
<hotfloppy> sup kambing :D
<hotfloppy> http://lifehacker.com/5892422/how-to-quickly-read-a-terms-of-service
<hotfloppy> gud tip
<fairuz_> hotfloppy: ade lagi ke
<hotfloppy> ada..
<fairuz_> tak tido lg keke
<fairuz_> tak abis lg?
<hotfloppy> abis dah..
<hotfloppy> saja tak tido lagi..
<hotfloppy> dok belek2 benda2 dalam server ni.
<hotfloppy> kot2 ada yg tak betol..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<fairuz_> oho
 * fairuz_ tengah memilih buku nak baca
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-13
<jk-cheng> hihi
<jk-cheng> ada siapa kat sini karang?
<susahsebut> hi all
<susahsebut> hoho hotfloppy ada arin neh. baik demam sudeh?
<susahsebut> ping fairuz 
<susahsebut> aik? lari pulok dia :p
<fairuz> test2
<fairuz> wb deensokmo
<darknite> Assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> sunyi saje
<darknite> ada oran g tak
<darknite> diam saje
<deensokmo> org ada.. tapi duk wat benda lain..
<darknite> begitu ye
<deensokmo> w'salam
<darknite> ok
<darknite> shaf
<darknite> shaf
<shaf> me?
<darknite> penreturns
<fairuz> huu ngantuk
<fairuz> susahsebut: sibuk mengflash ke
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> wb hotfloppy
<fairuz> eh tak abis lg ke migrate
<fairuz> masuk malam2 ni :)
<hotfloppy> baru balik la.. huhuhu..
<susahsebut> :)
<hotfloppy> jom jawab soalan: https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntumy/10150739946561873/
<hotfloppy> ngeh ngeh ngeh.. :P
<hotfloppy> mesti ramai yg menggoogle.. hahahahaahaha..
<fairuz> soalan ape tu
<hotfloppy> apa fungsi swap :P
<susahsebut> fairuz malam ni cuti fb ke?:p
<fairuz> kat opis lg ni
<fairuz> sibuk sket keke
<susahsebut> tido dulu
<susahsebut> dah 2 malam tido lepas subuh. thanks fairuz 
<fairuz> susahsebut: sila2
<susahsebut> adui 
<susahsebut> x boleh tido la pulak
<KAVA> haloppppppppppppppp...........
<susah_sebut> test
<susah_sebut> test lagi
<susah_sebut> ping penreturns 
<susah_sebut> tak tido ka?
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-14
<ApOgEE> salam
<erkk> salam
<erkk> apogee
<ApOgEE> salam erkk 
<bababa> yo
<ApOgEE> erkk: mcm ni la
<lubuntu> mcm mne nk print screen kt lubuntu
<fairuz> salam
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> encik hotfloppy, dominos di sini. Anda mahu order piza? 
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> ping susahsebut susah_sebut
<chengjk> ada orang tak???
<penreturns> *\o/*
<chengjk> ada pun penreturns
<chengjk> ingatkan semua away...
<penreturns> adee
<penreturns> hehhe
<penreturns> dorg pon ade tuh
<penreturns> biase la nyelam
<chengjk> hahaha...
<fairuz> selam selam
<susahsebut__> wow macam ramai je malam ni
<susahsebut__> hi all
<fzlamn> hi all..
<fzlamn> :)
<fzlamn> hai susahsebut
<susahsebut__> fzlamn, kat mana pula hari ni?
<susahsebut__> ping fairuz - buat apa tuuuu
<fzlamn> reban ayam
<susahsebut__> ekekeke
<susahsebut__> tangkap ayam ke atau sedang mengajar ayam guna ubuntu? :p
<fairuz> susahsebut__ clean patch lagi -.-
<susahsebut__> wb hotfloppy 
<fzlamn> bertambah ramai lah..
<fzlamn> :D
<JohnDoe-> lol
<susahsebut__> fairuz, macam susah je bunyiknya tu
<fairuz> takde la, duk main ngan git je ni
<fairuz> tak pro sangat git ni, jadi byk benda makan masa nak buat, tak tau short cut keke
<susahsebut__> tengah buat apps ke?
<chengjk> susahsebut__, mana satu account hang yg ori...
<susahsebut__> waaa.... ari ni ada nick erkk  
<susahsebut__> :)
<fzlamn> fairuz git kita hr tu terbengkalai lagi la.. huhuhuhu...
<susahsebut__> chengjk, susahsebut yang ori 
<fairuz> fzlamn: yang mana
<fzlamn> kernel hr tu la.. :D
<fairuz> kernel hari tu eh?
<fairuz> oho
<fairuz> bila nak sambung
<susahsebut__> hotfloppy, mesti tengah sibuk makan dominos tu
<fairuz> susahsebut__ keke
<fzlamn> a'ah.. x sempat lg nk buat, musim ujan ni, bz sikit
<chengjk> syok ada piza...
 * hotfloppy baru sudah makan mee omputih.. hehehe..
<hotfloppy> fairuz, ajar aku setup git please..
<fairuz> hotfloppy: senang ja
<fairuz> hang dah ada ssh kan
<fairuz> setup untuk account LP hari tu
<hotfloppy> err.. ni git kat launchpad ke ?
<hotfloppy> maksud aku git atas server..
<hotfloppy> hehehehe..
<fairuz> tak
<fairuz> git kat mana2 pun sama je
<hotfloppy> owh ye ke ?
<fairuz> nak pakai git kena setting key ssh
<hotfloppy> ni kira dari awal la kan ?
<hotfloppy> dari install git kan ?
<fairuz> key ssh tu ko dah ada kan
<hotfloppy> ada2..
<fairuz> ok
<fairuz> install je la
<fairuz> apt-get install git-core
<fairuz> siap :D
<susahsebut__> wb deensokmo 
<hotfloppy> camtu je ?
<hotfloppy> pastu ?
<fzlamn> malam ni ada kelas dari fairuz
<susahsebut__> wb deensokmo1 
<hotfloppy> ni git sebagai client ke ?
<susahsebut__> :p
<hotfloppy> aku tak paham lagi konsep git ni..
<fairuz> git ni untuk versioning
<hotfloppy> owh.. bukan macam svn eh ?
<fairuz> sama la tu
<susahsebut__> hi penreturns 
<susahsebut__> haha habis sume aku ping
<susahsebut__> fairuz, hotfloppy teruskan jangan pedulikan aku
<susahsebut__> :p
<chengjk> git init
<chengjk> git add hotfloppy
<fairuz> kira slalu orang pakai untuk projek yg membabitkan file plain text
<hotfloppy> kalo svn, ada server dan beberapa client (user), kan ?
<hotfloppy> git pon sama kan ?
<hotfloppy> ada server (repo) dan client..
<fairuz> mcm kernel ke
<chengjk> git commit -m "buntu dengan command git"
<susahsebut__> guys
<hotfloppy> tayah configure apa2 dulu ?
<susahsebut__> precise relase 28/4 kan. kat malaysia 29 la kan?
<hotfloppy> chengjk, git commit tu execute kat server atau pada pc/laptop kita ?
<fairuz> kena configure nama ngan email je
<fairuz> macam ni
<fairuz> konsep dia ko ada repo
<fzlamn> Ubuntu Palestin dh setup release party, kita bila lg?
<chengjk> hotfloppy, kat dir pc kau la...
<fairuz> repo ni terpulang pada ko untuk letak kat online atau local
<chengjk> hotfloppy, git tak sama dengan svn...
<fairuz> kalau contoh ko amik repo orang lain dari online, ko akan copy repo tu masuk local jugak
<susahsebut__> fzlamn, masih belum sempat aku nak bincangkan tarikh meeting march dengan tajul 
<hotfloppy> macamana kita nak setup repo tu ?
<fairuz> git init mcm chengjk cakap tadi
<fairuz> ko bleh buat je terus kat local 
<chengjk> hotfloppy, git distributed version control... svn centralize version control...
<fairuz> kalau nak belaja takyah repo online pun takpe
<hotfloppy> chengjk, dalam bahasa mudah, bleh tak terangkan beza distributed & centralize version control ?
<hotfloppy> fairuz, aku mmg kena belajar..
<hotfloppy> tugasan baru..
<fairuz> hotfloppy: apa2 hal, setting git dulu :D
<fairuz> git config --global user.name "Abu Bakar"
<fairuz> git config --global user.email abubakar@gmail.com
<chengjk> git tak ada server pun tak pe...
<fairuz> yang ni buat sekali je
<chengjk> svn kena ada server
<chengjk> tu bezanya...
<fairuz> distributed tu kira ko ada byk repo
<fairuz> advantage dia, kalau contoh repo kat kernel.org tu kena hack
<fairuz> ilang abis file
<fairuz> takde masalah la
<fairuz> sebab ada beribu orang yg ada repo kernel tu
<hotfloppy> owh..
<hotfloppy> paham2..
<fairuz> kira sebelum ko belaja repo online ngan local ni
<fairuz> baik start ngan local dulu la
<chengjk> fairuz, distributed tu maksud kau boleh ada multiple share tanpa depend kepada 1 master...
<fairuz> betul la yg aku cakap tu
<fairuz> takde master
<hotfloppy> chengjk, dengan bahasa mudahnya, setiap org yg terlibat dalam projek adalah repo..
<fairuz> setiap orang ada repo local dia
<hotfloppy> betol tak ?
<hotfloppy> fairuz, betol ?
<chengjk> kalau pengguna svn sebelum ini... baik start dengan github...
<fairuz> github dah kira repo online
<fairuz> buat je local dulu :)
<chengjk> hotfloppy, betul
<hotfloppy> satu soalan, dalam ubuntu ada beza tak git dengan git-core ?
<hotfloppy> sebab kat debian ni, git-core dia indicate obselete..
<hotfloppy> git takde indication apa2..
<hotfloppy> dan git bukan dummy package..
<susahsebut__> wb ejat 
<ejat> brb
<ejat> nak boot ubuntu jap
<hotfloppy> aku dah install git & dah run command yg fairuz bagi tu..
<hotfloppy> user.name ngan user.email tu..
<hotfloppy> pastu ?
<fairuz> hotfloppy: ok sekarang kita bleh start ngan repo local
<hotfloppy> nama ngan email automatic masuk ~/.gitconfig
<hotfloppy> kira command tu generate .gitconfig la ni..
<chengjk> hotfloppy, ikut ape yg fairuz cakap... nanti kalau 2 orang guide kau jadi buntu...
<hotfloppy> okay..
<fairuz> buat la satu folder untuk test
<fairuz> mkdir test; cd test
<fairuz> pastu init git kat situ
<fairuz> git init
<hotfloppy> kat mana2 pon takpa ?
<fairuz> aa
<hotfloppy> okay, sudah..
<hotfloppy> Initialized bla bla bla..
<fairuz> ok sekarang tu dah kira mcm repo la
<fairuz> so ko bleh tambah satu file
<fairuz> dan buat first commit 
<fairuz> touch README
<fairuz> git add README
<fairuz> git commit -m 'commit pertama!'
<hotfloppy> apa maksud -m ?
<hotfloppy> message ?
<fairuz> aah
<hotfloppy> okay, bereh..
<fairuz> ok
<fairuz> untuk tengok balik commit2 ko tadi
<fairuz> boleh pakai git log
<fairuz> atau versi pendek
<fairuz> git log --oneline
<fairuz> bereh?
<hotfloppy> owh.. maknanya "git commit -m 'describe apa benda yg dicommit kat sini'" eh ?
<hotfloppy> sebab git log tak tunjuk apa yg dicommit..
<hotfloppy> kan ?
<fairuz> yup
<fairuz> betul
<fairuz> kat dalam message tu kena describe betul2 la slalunya
<fairuz> untuk tengok isi commit tu pakai git show <commit-id>
<fairuz> contoh git log ko bagi xxxxxx
<fairuz> so ko baut la git show xxxx
<hotfloppy> git log --oneline | awk '{ print $1 }' | git show <- one liner :P
<hotfloppy> itu je ke encik fairuz ?
<hotfloppy> sory kalo aku blur skit, tapi adakah git bermaksud, setiap org ada versi yg berbeza2 ?
<fairuz> sorry ada orang singgah opis tanya benda :D
<hotfloppy> takpa2..
<fairuz> apa maksud ko versi berbeza tu
<hotfloppy> maksud aku, dia tak centralized..
<hotfloppy> dan kita bleh clone repo tu kan ?
<fairuz> yup
<hotfloppy> so, kalo aku clone repo hang, aku buat modifikasi, then aku dah ada versi lain dari hang.. betol tak ?
<fairuz> betul
<fairuz> ko try la clone repo ko tu :D
<hotfloppy> sila ajar :P
<hotfloppy> aku baca gitu2 je tadi.. blur..
<hotfloppy> hehehehe..
<fairuz> ok sekarang ko dalam test kan
<fairuz> so test sekarang adalah satu repo
<fairuz> kalau contoh ko nak clone repo ni
<fairuz> pakai git clone
<fairuz> so kluar dari repo tu
<fairuz> cd ..
<fairuz> (or mana2 yg ko suka :) )
<hotfloppy> okay, jap..
<fairuz> pastu git clone test test_ini_clone
<hotfloppy> test_ini_clone akan jadi folder ?
<fairuz> so dia akan clone test pastu namakan repo baru tu test_ini_clone
<fairuz> yup
<hotfloppy> owh.. okay2..
<hotfloppy> susah2 je aku mkdir :P
<fairuz> so kalau ko masuk dalam test_ini_clone tu, pastu git log
<fairuz> ko akan dapat sebijik mcm dalam test
<fairuz> bereh?
<hotfloppy> yeay!
<hotfloppy> hehehe..
<hotfloppy> camtu je ?
<fairuz> camtu je la keke
<hotfloppy> sungguh mudah..
<fairuz> nak susah2 plak
<hotfloppy> apa yg aku pening sgt tadi ?
<hotfloppy> damn!
<fairuz> konsep dia sama ngan repo online
<hotfloppy> hahahahahaha..
<fairuz> contoh ko clone repo kernel 
<fairuz> git clone git://kernel-blabla/linux.git kernel_ini_clone
<fairuz> sama la konsep dia
<fairuz> ko just copy repo 
<hotfloppy> haa.. linux.git tu datang mana ?
<hotfloppy> tu file ke folder ?
<fairuz> folder la
<hotfloppy> owh..
<fairuz> sama konsep mcm test tadi la
<hotfloppy> cis dan cis lagi..
<fairuz> ko nak namakan test tu test.git pun bole :D
<hotfloppy> aku mati2 ingatkan file..
<hotfloppy> tu yg aku dok cari, kat mana datangnye file tu..
<hotfloppy> hahahhahaha..
<fairuz> mv test test.git
<fairuz> git cloen test.git test_ini_clone_lagi
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> *clone
<fairuz> bereh?
<hotfloppy> yeap :D
<hotfloppy> senang je rupanya..
<fairuz> konsep dia sama
<hotfloppy> hahahaha..
<fairuz> tu yg aku suruh belaja local je dulu
<fairuz> laju pun laju kalau nak test clone ke apa
<fairuz> takde beza
<hotfloppy> tapi kalo online, mmg tayah configure apa2 ?
<fairuz> takyah
<fairuz> ko nak clone kernel skang pun boleh
<fairuz> ape2 la tak semestinya kernel
<fairuz> apa2 project yg pakai git
<hotfloppy> contoh cam rsync, kita kena configure /etc/rsyncd.conf..
<hotfloppy> contohnya, git clone git://10.20.30.40/Kucing.git Kucing
<hotfloppy> dan folder Kucing.git tu berada di /home/Feline/Kucing.git
<hotfloppy> boleh ke camtu ?
<susahsebut__> kucinf - i like XD
<susahsebut__> *kucing
<hotfloppy> atau kena "git://10.20.30.40/Feline/Kucing.git" ?
<fairuz> takyah git:// tu
<fairuz> kena Feline/Kucing.git
<fairuz> dia macam linux biasa la
<fairuz> path kena betul
<fairuz> takde magic disini
<hotfloppy> "git clone 10.20.30.40/Feline/Kucing.git" gitu je ?
<hotfloppy> jap, nak test..
<hotfloppy> eh, tadi hang ada cakap pasal ssh key..
<hotfloppy> apa fungsi dia ?
<fairuz> eh tapi kalau 10.20.30.40 tu dah merujuk pada /home/Feline
<fairuz> so bleh terus Kucing.git
<fairuz> faham kan maksud aku
<hotfloppy> paham2..
<fairuz> path kena betul, tu je
<hotfloppy> tapi kalo 10.20.30.40 tu merujuk kepada /home/Cat/public_html/ ?
<fairuz> hotfloppy: path kena betul :) 
<fairuz> pandai2 la ko
<hotfloppy> so, just buat 10.20.30.40/Feline/Kucing.git je la eh ?
<hotfloppy> kot2 la ada isu permission ke apa ke :P
<fairuz> kena permission read la 
<hotfloppy> read utk other ?
<hotfloppy> ke owner ? group ?
<hotfloppy> hehehe.. soalan bertubi2 menyerang fairuz 
<fairuz> hotfloppy: kalau ikut logik aku, other
<hotfloppy> kira bahaya la git ni eh..
<hotfloppy> sapa2 pon bleh amik.. asalkan tahu path je..
<hotfloppy> yg pasal ssh key tadi tu bro ?
<fairuz> aku slalu je amik kernel opis mate aku camtu, asalkan tau path :)
<fairuz> ssh key tu perlu untuk contoh kalau ko nak push commit pegi repo online macam github ke ape ke
<fairuz> ala macam ko setting ssh key untuk account launchpad
<fairuz> sama je konsep dia
<fairuz> paste public key masuk dlm website repo online tu je
<fairuz> untuk secure connection semata2
<hotfloppy> kiranya, kalo utk server ni, guna authorized_keys la eh ?
<hotfloppy> "cat id_dsa.pub >> authorized_keys" gitu ?
<fairuz> ko cat id_dsa.pub tu
<fairuz> pastu kat website repo tu, contoh github, ada bahagian ssh keys
<fairuz> paste kat situ je
<fairuz> aku buat mcm tu je
<hotfloppy> itu kalo guna github.. mmg depa dah configure kan ?
<hotfloppy> ni aku nak configure atas server company..
<fairuz> hotfloppy: tak pernah buat, tapi kalau ikut logik aah
<hotfloppy> okay, dah try..
<fairuz> server yg kena simpan public key users 
<hotfloppy> fatal: Could not switch to '10.20.30.40/home/Kucing.git': No such file or directory
<hotfloppy> *ip tu aku tukar.. utk keselamatan :P *
<fairuz> kena pakai ssh punya path 
<fairuz> contoh ko buat git init dekat /home/Feline/kucing.git
<fairuz> so ko clone kat pc lain mcm ni
<fairuz> git clone 10.20.30.40:kucing.git
<fairuz> IP:PATH
<fairuz> hotfloppy: ^^
<fairuz> bereh?
<hotfloppy> owh.. okay2.. jap, cuba try test..
<fairuz> sila2
<fairuz> hotfloppy: sebelum ko meneruskan adventure, kat server tu aku suggest ko pakai git init --bare
<fairuz> dan bukan git init
<fairuz> :D
<hotfloppy> apa beza dia ?
<hotfloppy> okay, berjaya..
<fairuz> terbaik
<hotfloppy> utk clone dari server yg menggunakan port ssh selain 22: git clone ssh://userid@ip-hostname:port/path/to/git/folder
<hotfloppy> :D
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> tu kalau tau ssh sama je
<fairuz> hehe
<fairuz> dia pakai path ssh
<hotfloppy> tu la..
<fairuz> ok sekarang ni beza bare dengan bukan bare
<hotfloppy> okay..
<fairuz> bare ni sesuai untuk kalau ko nak letak kat server, sebab dia tak simpan actual files
<fairuz> dia just simpan commit je
<fairuz> so ko takleh nak git add ngan git commit kat situ
<fairuz> logik la kan, sapa nak develop kat server
<hotfloppy> eh ?
<hotfloppy> then, actual files kat mana ?
<fairuz> ko kena clone dulu la
<fairuz> contoh mcm ni ko ada serverA yg ada bare repo
<fairuz> pastu ko ada pcB
<fairuz> ko kat pcB
<fairuz> ko clone mcm biasa
<fairuz> pastu apa yg ko clone tu ada la actual files
<hotfloppy> actual files kat serverA simpan kat mana ?
<fairuz> mmg takde
<fairuz> kan ada commits apa semua tu
<hotfloppy> behtu camna bleh jadi files lak bila kita commit ?
<hotfloppy> eh, clone.. bukan commit..
<hotfloppy> behtu camna bleh jadi files lak bila kita clone ?
<fairuz> dari commit tu la
<fairuz> contoh commit yg ko buat tadi
<hotfloppy> jap, aku nak try local bare repo..
<hotfloppy> create files, add, commit, remove files, clone..
<fairuz> ko jgn create add commit remove kat bare repo
<fairuz> mcm ni
<fairuz> sekarang ko ada repo local nama test kan
<ejat> uish .. session apo nie ... 
<hotfloppy> adakah bare == read only ?
<ejat> :P
<fairuz> hotfloppy: tak
<hotfloppy> ejat, session git :P
<ejat> owh .. 
<ejat> ingat session drbd :) 
<hotfloppy> tgh belajar git ngan cikgu fairuz..
<hotfloppy> tinggal tak bukak gobby je ni :P
<fairuz> keke
<hotfloppy> lari teruih ?
<hotfloppy> hahahahaha.
<hotfloppy> fairuz, sila sambung penerangan bare repo..
<fairuz> mcm ni
<fairuz> aku cerita dari awal
<fairuz> kalau ko buat git init
<fairuz> dia akan create satu folder nama .git
<fairuz> so kalau ko buat ls -a kat dalam test tu
<fairuz> ko akan nampak la folder ni
<fairuz> dalam folder ni dia simpan semua maklumat pasal repo ko tu, branch, commit, etc etc
<fairuz> so kalau dalam folder test ko tu
<hotfloppy> aa.. ada2.. .git/
<fairuz> ada actual files atau project files dan jugak folder .git
<fairuz> ok
<fairuz> aku kasi contoh server, 
<fairuz> ko nak .git je
<fairuz> actual files tu takyah takpe, sebab bukan ada orang nak gi modify file kat server kan
<fairuz> so ko buat git init --bare\
<fairuz> yang mana git init --bare ini dia hanya amik content dari .git masuk dalam folder tu
<fairuz> untuk kasi nampak sikit
<fairuz> ko buat ls -a test/.git
<fairuz> ko tengok benda2 yg dalam tu lebih kurang
<fairuz> pastu try buat repo bare kat mana
<fairuz> mkdir test2; cd test2; git init --bare
<fairuz> kalau ko buat ls -a test2
<fairuz> ko akan nampak benda yg lebih kurang sama ngan isi .git dalam test tadi
<hotfloppy> owh..
<fairuz> faham tak agak2?
<hotfloppy> takde actual files langsung..
<fairuz> aah
<hotfloppy> pastu camna nak buat "git add" cam tadi ?
<hotfloppy> tadi kan kena create file kat dalam folder tu pastu git add & git commit kan ?
<fairuz> ok sekarang test2 tu bare repo kan
<fairuz> ko kena clone dulu la
<hotfloppy> a'ah..
<fairuz> git clone test2 test2_clone
<hotfloppy> warning: You appear to have cloned an empty repository.
<fairuz> nanti dalam test2_clone tu ko boleh buat mcm biasa
<fairuz> aa sebab takde commit lagi
<fairuz> nak buat satu test?
<fairuz> supaya ko faham lagi
<hotfloppy> aku dah buat files dalam clone repo..
<hotfloppy> pastu ?
<fairuz> ok cuba ko add pastu commit kat situ
<hotfloppy> dah..
<fairuz> dalam test2_clone
<fairuz> ok
<fairuz> sekarang ni kita akan belaja mcm mana nak push commit masuk server
<hotfloppy> yeay!
<fairuz> ko buat git push origin master
<fairuz> eh jap
<fairuz> dah buat?
<hotfloppy> belom..
<fairuz> cuba buat git status dulu
<fairuz> dia akan kata ko ahead of remote by 1 commit
<fairuz> betul?
<hotfloppy> tak..
<fairuz> tak eh
<fairuz> keke
<hotfloppy> nothing to commit (working directory clean)
<hotfloppy> .
<hotfloppy> .
<hotfloppy> # On branch master
<hotfloppy> nothing to commit (working directory clean)
<hotfloppy> .
<ubuntumy> hotfloppy: Error: "On" is not a valid command.
<hotfloppy> .
<fairuz> oh takpe 
<fairuz> buat git push origin master tu
<fairuz> command ni akan push branch master pegi origin (yang mana dalam kes ini dalam bare repo test2 tadi)
<fairuz> *adalah
<hotfloppy> branch master means clone ?
<hotfloppy> origin repo ?
<hotfloppy> pening jap..
<hotfloppy> hehehe..
<fairuz> aku tak explain lagi pasal branch, jadi ko mmg pening keke
<fairuz> takpe abaikan pasal branch tu dulu
<fairuz> push je dulu
<fairuz> nanti aku explain bila sampai masa keke
<hotfloppy> dah push dah..
<fairuz> ok dia kata counting bla bla
<fairuz> master -> master 
<hotfloppy> " * [new branch]      master -> master"
<fairuz> bla bla
<hotfloppy> yup..
<fairuz> yeah
<fairuz> sekarang ni dalam test2_clone ko ada file baru
<fairuz> tapi dalam test2 ko tengok mcm sama je kan
<hotfloppy> files baru tu maksud hang files yg aku buat tadi ke ?
<hotfloppy> tadi aku buat README ngan INSTALL..
<fairuz> aah
<fairuz> keke sebab dia takde actual files, jadi nampak sama je.. sebenanye dia dah dapat commit yang ko baut kat test2_clone tadi
<hotfloppy> lepas push, ada files selain dari tu ke ?
<fairuz> tak
<hotfloppy> owh, okay..
<fairuz> ok untuk test tengok dia push elok ke tak
<fairuz> kita pura2 kita kat pc lain
<fairuz> yg clone dari server
<fairuz> git clone test2 test2_clone_pcB
<fairuz> nanti ko akan dapat sebijik files mcm dalam test2_clone
<hotfloppy> a'ah :D
<fairuz> faham tak konsep dia
<fairuz> test2 tu bare repo tak simpan actual files
<hotfloppy> paham 70%..
<fairuz> dia simpan commit + branch je
<hotfloppy> kena kemukakan soalan..
<hotfloppy> soalannya berbunyi..
<hotfloppy> hehehehe..
<fairuz> mesti ko terpikir2 mcm mana dari commit dia boleh buat file?
<hotfloppy> yeap!
<fairuz> senang je
<fairuz> oleh kerana ko ada satu commit je senang nak explain :D
<fairuz> git show HEAD
<fairuz> ini akan tunjuk last commit yang ko buat
<hotfloppy> okay..
<fairuz> new file mode 100644 <-- nampak line ni?
<fairuz> ni line cakap kita tengah buat fail baru
<fairuz> semua info2 ni ada dalam commit, file baru, modify line nombor 122, ke ape ke
<fairuz> so dari situ git boleh bina balik file ko tu
<hotfloppy> macamana dia bina balik ?
<fairuz> mcm ni
<fairuz> cuba buat commit baru mcm ni
<fairuz> kita try modify README
<fairuz> echo "Ini readme" > README
<fairuz> git add README
<fairuz> git commit -m 'modify readme'
<hotfloppy> okay..
<hotfloppy> pastu push ?
<fairuz> tak perlu
<fairuz> nak tunjuk mcm mana git construct fail ko tu je
<fairuz> sekarang ko ada 2 commit
<fairuz> betul?
<fairuz> so soalan ko sekarang kalau aku adapt untuk situasi kita sekarang
<fairuz> macam mana git boleh buat dari kosong sampai dapat fail README yang ada Ini readme dalam dia
<fairuz> ok?
<hotfloppy> a'ah..
<fairuz> ok
<fairuz> kita tengok commit pertama ko
<fairuz> git show HEAD^1
<fairuz> new file mode 100644
<fairuz> so git akan buat satu fail baru nama README
<fairuz> pastu kalau ko tengok commit second
<fairuz> ada +ini readme
<fairuz> ini suruh git tambah line ini readme kat line x
<hotfloppy> owh.. ya2..
<hotfloppy> aku try tambah 34 line..
<hotfloppy> semua ada kat dalam HEAD tu :P
<fairuz> so dari 2 commit ni git boleh dapatkan balik la file readme ko tu
<fairuz> macam lego
<fairuz> :D
<hotfloppy> kiranya, bare repo nih, kalo ikot pemahaman aku, dia akan buat 2 keja la bila org clone..
<hotfloppy> 1 - create file baru
<hotfloppy> 2 - tambah je line baru
<hotfloppy> camtu ke ?
<fairuz> dia akan buat satu keja je
<fairuz> buat benda yang commit suruh dia buat :D
<hotfloppy> owh..
<hotfloppy> hehehe..
<hotfloppy> kiranya, mmg utk plaintext je la eh..
<fairuz> kalau dalam commit tu create 3 fail, ada la 3 fail
<fairuz> tak sesuai la untuk binary
<hotfloppy> kalo file macam gambar ke, video ke, takleh la kan ? :P
<fairuz> ko pun bleh nampak kenapa kan
<hotfloppy> a'ah..
<fairuz> bukan tak boleh, tak sesuai
<hotfloppy> okay2.. paham2..
<fairuz> ok kalau ko buat git log --oneline
<hotfloppy> hang belajar ni experiment ke, buku ke, tutorial online ke ?
<fairuz> ko akan nampak commit id untuk setiap commit
<fairuz> penting commit id ni
<fairuz> aku hari2 buat benda ni -.-
<fairuz> dah main ngan kernel, takleh elak la git ni
<hotfloppy> owh..
<hotfloppy> masa mula2 belajar ?
<fairuz> online je
<hotfloppy> wah.. hebat!
<hotfloppy> aku pening lalat baca online..
<fairuz> ada buku online yang bagi aku bagus
<fairuz> progit
<fairuz> pdf dia free
<hotfloppy> progit ?
<hotfloppy> okay, skang jugak aku cari..
<fairuz> progit.org/book
<hotfloppy> hahahaha..
<fairuz> ok aku balik jap, jap lagi kalau ko nak bleh citer pasal branch
<hotfloppy> esok plak la..
<hotfloppy> nak tido dah aku ni..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<fairuz> ok bereh
<fairuz> tapi tak susah kan apa yg ko buat tadi
<hotfloppy> senang sgt2..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<hotfloppy> tenkiu bro :D
<fairuz> np :)
<fairuz> nanti belanja aku piza
<fairuz> keke
<hotfloppy> tarak hal!
<hotfloppy> balik sini dulu la apa2 hal pon..
<hotfloppy> hahahahhaa..
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> adei lapa plak cakap pasal makanan
<hotfloppy> hahaha..
<hotfloppy> gi ar cari pizza tak sedap kat situ..
<fairuz> keke
<hotfloppy> okay la wei.. koi 2 dah..
<hotfloppy> nak tido dah..
<fairuz> beza gila kot
<fairuz> ok
<fairuz> aku pun lambat dah ni
<hotfloppy> selamat balik..
<fairuz> bereh2
<fairuz> salam
<hotfloppy> waalaikumsalam..
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-15
<fairuz_> salam
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<susahsebut__> helo fairuz 
<susahsebut__> bye
<susahsebut__> nok ke kl neh
<fairuz> selamat jalan la mcm tu
<fairuz> wb hotfloppy
<hotfloppy> tenkiu.. :D
<ak47suk1> yosh
<deensokmo> salam..
<erkk> salam
<deensokmo> mana semua ni..
<erkk> ada je kot
<deensokmo> tgh sibuk agaknya.
<deensokmo> aku tgh kira baju.. mlm ni aku nak tutup tempahan baju Ubuntu Malaysia..
<erkk> ohh..
<erkk> agaknya la kot
<erkk> baju ubuntu malaysia?
<erkk> aku baru je join sini .. 
<erkk> utk event apa ni?
<deensokmo> tak ah..
<deensokmo> baju rasmi ubuntu malaysia..
<deensokmo> bila2 nak pakai pun tak per..
<deensokmo> klau ada event kita akan nampak seragam..
<erkk> ohh
<erkk> design blh tgk kat mana?
<deensokmo> http://deensokmo.blogspot.com/2012/02/borang-tempahan-dan-pembelian-baju.html
<deensokmo> kucing tukar nama erk
<erkk> ohh .. baju colar
<deensokmo> yup.. baju kolar..
<erkk> jalan dulu .. 
<erkk> tunggu next design
<deensokmo> tenggiling pun akan keluar bulan depan
<deensokmo> jadi sempena 12.04 ni.. juga akan dikeluar baju bertemakan 12.04
<erkk> ok cun
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> salam
<fairuz> hotfloppy: mari makan piza
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-16
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<susahsebut__> hi all
<fairuz> susahsebut__: yo
<fairuz> susahsebut__: buat ape tu
<susahsebut__> sorry fairuz 
<susahsebut__> x perasan
<susahsebut__> saje melayari fb
<susahsebut__> sambil makan2 kat simpang pulai neh
<susahsebut__> ping hotfloppy 
<fairuz> oh simpang pulai, aku pernah lepak situ dulu, umah akak aku
<susahsebut__> oh, meh bagi alamat aku nak datang mintak makan. :P
<fairuz> dah pindah subang dah
<fairuz> keke
<susahsebut__> aisey
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<susahsebut__> rugi laaa aku
<susahsebut__> wslm darknite 
<susahsebut__> wb
<darknite> banyak nya id ko susahsebut
<susahsebut__> haha lupa nak off yang kat rumah
<fairuz> wsalam
<fairuz> :D
<darknite> so yg mana pakai sekarang
<darknite> susahsebut? susah_sebut? atau susahsebut__
<susahsebut__> susahsebut__, 
<darknite> aku msg ko
<chengjk> susahsebut__, simpang pulai kat highway ker kat pekan...
<darknite> chengjk
<chengjk> darknite, yup
<darknite> ape khabar
<susahsebut__> wah, lively dah nampaknya perancangan release party untuk perlis
<susahsebut__> congrats tuxdeperlis
<chengjk> darknite, khabar baik...
<darknite> dari mana tuan chengjk
<chengjk> susahsebut__, thanks...
<chengjk> darknite, dari perlis...
<susahsebut__> fairuz, senyap je tengah ngurat awek perancis ke?
<darknite> i see..so all the best utk release party
<chengjk> fairuz, fulamak... awek perancis tu...
<susahsebut__> tau xpe chengjk, aku mintak carikan sorang dia kedekut. kan fairuz kan
<chengjk> susahsebut__, nak buat macam mana... dah nasib makan sambal belacan... orang nasib makan keju...
<susahsebut__> fuh
<susahsebut__> dekat 2 jam dah aku kat sini
<susahsebut__> adui
<susahsebut__> malasnya nak gerak balik 
<darknite> sabar tuh separuh dari iman
<chengjk> tidur dalam kereta la...
<susahsebut__> bye guys
<susahsebut__> nak gerak dah
<fairuz> keke tgh ngorat apenye
<salax> morning
<fairuz_> salax morning
<fzlamn> morning fairuz_
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-17
<darknite> assamualaikumsalam
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> welcome back ak47suk1
<fairuz_> ping susahsebut
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: 
<susahsebut> pong fairuz_ 
<susahsebut> ooo sabtu - cuti 
<darknite> sabtu cuti ke?
<susahsebut> fairuz_, 
<susahsebut> yang cuti
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> reboot jap
<darknite> init 6 erk?
<fairuz_> mesti la cuti
<fairuz_> sabtu
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> darknite: init 6 tu apa
<darknite> entah la..
<darknite> main sebut saje nie
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz_ 
<fairuz_> pong 
<fairuz_> kat simpang pulai lg ka
<fairuz_> apa bikin susah_sebut, darknite
<susah_sebut> pengkalan chepa sudeh
<susah_sebut> tengahari tadi sampai
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> dah balik rupenye
<darknite> aku nk tido 
<darknite> hehe
<fairuz_> tido ape, bukan dah nak pukul 7 ke kat mesia
<susah_sebut> awal lagi pon nak tido darknite 
<darknite> tido malam la.. fairuz
<fairuz_> ye la, baru pukul 7
<fairuz_> magrib pun tak masuk lagi
<darknite> malam nnt jadi batman
<darknite> sekejap saje fairuz
<darknite> fairuz
<susah_sebut> LOAD -e geoip.zip
<susah_sebut> lol
<susah_sebut> x jadi apa pun
<susah_sebut> perl
<chengjk> lol...
<darknite> perghs..
<susahsebut> waaaaa
<susahsebut> sedap je dok luar rumah ni berangin
<fairuz_> keke
<susahsebut> sampai pindah luar 
<susahsebut> panas le kat sini
<susahsebut> kat tempat ko tengah salji ke apa fairuz_ 
<darknite> susah_sebut load perl tuh
<darknite> hebat2
<susahsebut> haha load perl tak jadi apa2
<susahsebut> baru je berangan nak cuba2 script xchat
<susahsebut> jangan le ketawakan saya en darknite 
<susahsebut> :p
<darknite> sejak bila saya ketawakan en susahsebut...saya cakap hebat2
<wisevoyager> 5 min lg masuk waktu maghrib bg kaw sitiawan dan kaw2 yg sama waktu dgn nya. Jom s0lat sumer.., :D
<darknite> jom2
<wisevoyager> minbar @ sabily 11.10
<susahsebut> mari2, InsyaAllah
<darknite> wisevoyager ko jadi imam blh?
<wisevoyager> Alhamdu lillah....,
<wisevoyager> beres jek
<wisevoyager> r0ger & out!
<darknite> roger and out too
<darknite> dah azan weih
<susahsebut> azan dah
<darknite> jom2
<darknite> sape nk jadi imam nie
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<wisevoyager> alaykom salam waroh matullahi wabarokatuh, :))
<darknite> walaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> erkk
<susah_sebut> senyap je malam ni
<susah_sebut> korang buat apa ni?
<susah_sebut> tido ka memasing
<fzlamn> dok eh...
<fzlamn> td beri talk pasal linux
<susah_sebut> oh fzlamn ada
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<penreturns> tgh donlod mp3 nasyid
<penreturns> ^_^
<susah_sebut> beri talk kat mana fzlamn 
<fzlamn> basuh kawan kat kedai makan
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<susah_sebut> penreturns, bukan donlong goyang maut ka? :p
<susah_sebut> +1 fzlamn 
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> hahhaha
<penreturns> tu contoh je
<penreturns> <--jual quran
<susah_sebut> bagus
<darknite> <--tengah xtaw nk buat ape
<susah_sebut> :)
<penreturns> ;)
<susah_sebut> darknite, bukan kata nak tido ka petang td
<penreturns> pi blaja compile kernel
<penreturns> hahhahaa
<darknite> petang tadi
<susah_sebut> ish pukul 12 dah. cepatnya. 
 * darknite tengah layan cerita jepun japz
<penreturns> r00t@penreturns:~$ youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vcOnJjZ4QA
<penreturns> [youtube] Setting language
<penreturns> [youtube] 6vcOnJjZ4QA: Downloading video webpage
<penreturns> [youtube] 6vcOnJjZ4QA: Downloading video info webpage
<penreturns> [youtube] 6vcOnJjZ4QA: Extracting video information
<penreturns> [download] Destination: 6vcOnJjZ4QA.flv
<penreturns> [download]  40.9% of 11.97M at   23.06k/s ETA 05:14 
<penreturns> sy okie
<penreturns> yg ade prob tu nape eh
<fzlamn> aku bg 5 life cd kat budak td
<fzlamn> hahahhaha
<penreturns> (y)
<fzlamn> aku nak layan bourne ultimatom jap gi...
<darknite> aku tengok ok saje
<darknite> mana error nya?
<penreturns> sy punye ok
<penreturns> yg kat group tu
<penreturns> error token
<susah_sebut> aku punya pun ok je
<susah_sebut> boleh donlod belaka
<susah_sebut> youtube-dl tak sayang kat dia kot
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<penreturns> haa tu la tuh
<penreturns> hahaha
<darknite> bagi la error dia
<penreturns> pi tgk kat group
<darknite> baik sifu penreturns
<penreturns> lol
<fzlamn> tgk tu.. merajuk dah darknite
<darknite> sifu penreturns
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> hahaha
<penreturns> mne ade sifu
<darknite> yele tu
<penreturns> yeee lee
<penreturns> watpe nk tipu
<darknite> ok2
<darknite> pen jom jumpa
<fzlamn> nak date ke?
<fzlamn> :P
<darknite> aah
<fzlamn> miahahaha...
<darknite> hehe
<Syahir> aslm
<fzlamn> Wkm slm
<darknite> walaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> otai syahir dah masuk
<Syahir> huhuhu
<Syahir> apo khr
<darknite> baik
<darknite> syahir nie otai kan
<Syahir> huhuh
<Syahir> mni
<Syahir> mno ado
<Syahir> biasa sje
<Syahir> huhuhu
<darknite> yele
<darknite> nk tido la 
<Syahir> ok
<fzlamn> pon! pon!
<Betrayer> hi susah_sebut
<Betrayer> hi pencintakucing
<fairuz_> :)
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-18
<susah_sebut> salam
<susah_sebut> hi betrayer
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz_ 
<susah_sebut> penreturns,  tengah berlatih goyang maut ka? ekekekek
<darknite_> ASSALAMUALAIKUMSALAM WBT
<darknite_> sunyi saje kat sini
<darknite_> fzlamn
<fzlamn> oit..
<darknite_> korang tengah buat apa nie
<fzlamn> aku tengah tergolek2 mcm tenggiling
<darknite_> oo
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> B|ackbird
<susah_sebut> ping pong
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: pong pong pong :D
<susah_sebut> heheh
<susah_sebut> ping pong
<susah_sebut> nak gi keje kejap
<susah_sebut> gila malas nak bangun dari kerusi ni
<fairuz_> pegi mana plak kali ni
<Betrayer> lol
<Betrayer> nak pegi maner tu susah_sebut
<Betrayer> kau nak kuarr?
<fairuz_> wb fzlamn
<fzlamn> :)
<fzlamn> selamat ptg semua
<Betrayer> petng
<susah_sebut> ping
<fairuz_> wb susahsebut
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: 
<susahsebut> ping fairuz_ 
<susahsebut> apa projek wei
<susahsebut> tempat ko cuti kan?
<fairuz_> ahad cuti la
<fairuz_> xde projek ape
<susahsebut> oooo
<fairuz_> duk baca pasal bash je ni
<susahsebut> baru lepas dating la neh
<susahsebut> ekekekek
<fairuz_> keke dating apenye
<fairuz_> lepak rumah je ni
<susahsebut> apanya yang ko tengok bash tu?
<fairuz_> tgh nak refresh pasal string manipulation dalam bash
<fairuz_> benda2 macam ${var%.*}
<susahsebut> oh
<fairuz_> untuk scripting 
<susahsebut> ko tengah buat script untuk apa pulak neh?
<fairuz_> tak buat script, saja2 belaja
<fairuz_> takde keja nak buat
<fairuz_> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/100
<fairuz_> kalau ko berminat gak hehe
<susahsebut> belom boleh kot aku ni
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> baru ni dapat curik masa nak buat report global jam
<susahsebut> siot betul tajul ni susah beno cari id launchpad dia
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> baru jumpa ni
<fairuz_> ekeke
<fairuz_> aku tgh download diablo 3 ni
<fairuz_> 7.6GB besar betul adei
<susahsebut> haha ko nyer launcpad id pun mesti susah nak carik neh
<susahsebut> panjang kan aritu?
<susahsebut> :p
<fairuz_> aah keke
<fairuz_> wmfairuz.wanismail
<susahsebut> oh, boleh tukar tak ye?
<susahsebut> aku berangan nak tukar jugak ni
<fairuz_> tak pasti pulak
<susahsebut> nak guna susahsebut
<susahsebut> best pulak guna id ni
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz_> sekarang susah_sebut?
<susahsebut> sekarang sh00j13n
<susahsebut> 2-3 tahun lepas punya nick yang selalu aku guna
<susahsebut> pengaruh manga la tu
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> try la
<susahsebut> jap ronda2
<fairuz_> kalau ko takde publish ppa, patut boleh tukar tak salah aku
<susahsebut> memang xde publish ppa pun
<susahsebut> siapalah diriku iniiiii.... XD
<susahsebut> Changing your name will change your public OpenID identifier. This means that you might be locked out of certain sites where you used it, or that somebody could create a new profile with the same name and log in as you on these third-party sites. See https://help.launchpad.net/OpenID#rename-account for more information.
<susahsebut> If you click 'Save' again, we will rename your account anyway.
<susahsebut> adeh
<susahsebut> ni yang leceh ni
<fairuz_> ade efek kat website lain yg ko login pakai LP
<fairuz_> keke
<susahsebut> itu yang masalah tu
<susahsebut> terpaksa la batalkan dulu
<susahsebut> alahai sunyinya hari ni
<susahsebut> sume berjalan cari awek ke hapa?
 * fairuz_ Diablo III: Digital Version (Pre-Purchase) hoho
<Betrayer> lol
<Betrayer> hi susahsebut
<susahsebut> hi Betrayer  :)
<susahsebut> baru balik cari awek? :p
<Betrayer> yeap
<susahsebut> waaaaa
<Betrayer> ari nie ari minggu sia
<susahsebut> dapat ramai tak?
<susahsebut> mintak sorang dua boleh? 
<susahsebut> wakakaka
<Betrayer> aku carik awek terus install kan ubuntu kat dlm lappy die
<susahsebut> pergh
<susahsebut> hebat
<Betrayer> terus dia happi
<Betrayer> kekke
<Betrayer> promosi..
<Betrayer> awk dah makan ker?
<susahsebut> dia ajak kawen tak?
<Betrayer> lolx..
<susahsebut> petang tadi dah makan. malam belom
<susahsebut> malas gile nak masak neh
<susahsebut> nak keluar lagi la malas
<Betrayer> ok..
<Betrayer> lolx
<Betrayer> sini ujan
<Betrayer> aku pakai moto..
<Betrayer> lagi lah basah kupuy kalau nak kuar skrng
<Betrayer> nasib baek aku rajin masak
<Betrayer> kekeke
<susahsebut> hoh
<susahsebut> siap masak kang post ke aku sikit
<susahsebut> kat mana tuu yang hujan 
<Betrayer> aku baru buat aku nyer irssi ..
<Betrayer> setting balik aah config file aku corrupt
<Betrayer> lolx
<susahsebut> hihi aku dah terpikat kat xchat
<Betrayer> kat mana2 jerx ujan sebelah pantai timur dan awasan kawasan yang sama waktu dengannya
<susahsebut> erk
<Betrayer> lolx
<susahsebut> kat tempat aku tak ujan pon
<Betrayer> xchat bagus
<susahsebut> panas gile ni
<susahsebut> dah 2 kali aku mandi dari jam 6 petang tadi
<Betrayer> lolx
<Betrayer> kaumandi jam 6 ?..
<susahsebut> petang tadi mandi kul 6
<susahsebut> kul 9 tadi kot mandi lagi
<Betrayer> takde org skodeng ?
<susahsebut> eekekkee
<Betrayer> owh
 * susahsebut sedang memikit kaitan mandi jam 6 dengan orang skodeng
<susahsebut> XD
<Betrayer> tak aah sebenarnya aku nak tanya kau jerx..
<Betrayer> kau dlm ubuntu dah lama ker tak?
<susahsebut> baru je
<Betrayer> *ubuntu community
<susahsebut> baru je
<susahsebut> kenapa?
<Betrayer> ll aku lgi baru..
<Betrayer> baru start
<Betrayer> yg best die free aah
<susahsebut> ekekeke x kira la baru ke lama yang penting minat
<Betrayer> lolx
<susahsebut> minat guna dan minat menyumbang semula 
<Betrayer> lolx..
<Betrayer> sebenarny bagus utk menyumbang
<susahsebut> nak sumbang duit aku tak kaya. dapat bagi sumbangan diri aku menyibuk selalu kat komuniti sudah le. :p
<Betrayer> untuk survival buat ubuntu
<Betrayer> lolx
<Betrayer> si fairuz tue die boss eh
<susahsebut> area mana Betrayer?
<Betrayer> kat ubuntu-my?
<susahsebut> boss besar ejat
<Betrayer> aku area sarawak
<Betrayer> sibu
<susahsebut> oooo
<Betrayer> lolx
<Betrayer> kau semenanjung nyer area eeh?
<Betrayer> kira2 peninsular aarr
<susahsebut> boss besar ejat, linux malaysia malaysia, dan few lagi yang ada certified ubuntu members
<susahsebut> ha ah semenanjung
<susahsebut> asal johor
<susahsebut> sekarang di kelate
<Betrayer> RHSA?..
<Betrayer> LOL POWER
<Betrayer> name die ejat eh..
<Betrayer> hi fairuz..
<Betrayer> salam sejahtera
<susahsebut> fairuz xde ari ni. cuti kan hari ahad. fairuz_ ada
<susahsebut> senyap je dia sibuk main game diablo3 lagi la tu
<Betrayer> lol
<Betrayer> diablo sia
<Betrayer> 7385236e@gateway/web/freenode/ip.115.133.35.110
<Betrayer> kau pakai tor freenode sasl?
<Betrayer> erm..aku whois jerx..
<Betrayer> rasanya aku perna tanya nak apply group cloak tp byk kerja nak kena buat aah
<Betrayer> susahsebut pencintakucing tu dah lama tak?
<Betrayer> die join ubuntu
<penreturns> *\o/*
<susahsebut> x pasti la Betrayer sebab aku pun masih baru
<susahsebut> tp dia pengguna debian sebelum ni
<Betrayer> lol
<susahsebut> aik
<Betrayer> aku gune windwos sebelum nie pastu migrate ge ubuntu
<susahsebut> macam tau2 je PencintaKucing ni orang sebut2 nama dia
<susahsebut> :p
<susahsebut> wb PencintaKucing 
<Betrayer> lol there she come
<susahsebut> ekekeke Guest59655 kena marah dengan NickServ
<Betrayer> lol
<Betrayer> apesal
<susahsebut> aik? macamana one aku boleh hilang ni? mesti masa upgrade aritu ni
<susahsebut> x perasan pulak one xde
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<Betrayer> lol
<Betrayer> hi fairuz_
<Betrayer> ape kabar
<fairuz_> baik Betrayer
<susahsebut> puas dah fairuz_ 
<fairuz_> puas ape susah
<fairuz_> *susahsebut
<susahsebut> puas main diablo laaaa
<susahsebut> apa lagi
<susahsebut> :p
<fairuz_> mane kluar lagi
<fairuz_> bulan 5 baru kluar
<susahsebut> aiik?
<fairuz_> aku baru pre-purchase je
<susahsebut> abes tu yang ko pegi donlod tadi tu?
<fairuz_> dah boleh dload client dia tapi takleh main lg
<susahsebut> amboi rajinya donlod awal2
<susahsebut> bulan 5 baru release sekarang dah donlod client
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> nanti boleh main terus
<fairuz_> mane tau tiba2 dapat email boleh main awal ke
<fairuz_> mcm starcraft 2 hari tu aku dapat jadi beta tester
<fairuz_> rezeki bleh main awal
<susahsebut> hihi best la
<susahsebut> aku buta game
<susahsebut> :p
<fairuz_> ok la tu 
<fairuz_> buat abis masa je celik game ni keke
<fairuz_> aku dah terpengaruh, takleh dirawati dah keke
<susahsebut> orang macama ko celik game xpe
<susahsebut> nanti boleh invent new games sendiri
<unitedpotsmokers> hell.. hell..hello
<unitedpotsmokers> :)
<unitedpotsmokers> hyperair, SuMarDi....... 
<Betrayer> hi susah_sebut
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-11
<kumbang> apa citer
<kumbang> diam jer ni
<kumbang> nak tanya soalan
<kumbang> apasal korang diam
<angch> kumbang: takde soalan, so diam sja lah.
<kumbang> hahah
<kumbang> betul2
<kumbang> baru balik makan ke?
<angch> ? tak makan.
<kumbang> bagus gak tu
<kumbang> kejer mana boh
<angch> ofis. subang jaya
<kumbang> oo
<kumbang> pakai ubuntu server ke boh?
<angch> Ya. Ubuntu everywhere. kecuali telefon
<angch> (and tablet)
<kumbang> aku kat training ni. training ubuntu. bosan betul 1st day ni
<angch> kumbang: ajar apa?
<kumbang> bodoh2 jer
<kumbang> ngantuk
<fairuz_> helo helo
<fairuz_> mythrage: tak pernah nampak sebelum ni :)
<mythrage> Hello fairuz
<fairuz_> mythrage: Hello
<mythrage> I'm away just now. You're asking bout me right?
<mythrage> Yeah im new in here
<mythrage> Nice to meet you fairuz
<fairuz_> mythrage: From Malaysia?
<mythrage> Yeah of course. Sy dari perak.
<fairuz> mythrage oh ok
<mypapit> etek
<mypapit> adlan sux
<mythrage> Hehehe. Just setup my nickname
<fairuz> mythrage: :)
<mythrage> Yeap
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-12
<excalibr> gasp..
<excalibr> hyperair: you there?
<hyperair> no
<excalibr> any idea why most *.so in /usr/lib have symlinks point back to those *.so?
<angch> excalibr: ? just pointing to the latest version.
<excalibr> but why the need for symlinks..
<hyperair> excalibr: library versioning.
<angch> so you get the latest dot version/..?
<hyperair> libraries typically read the SONAME from within the librar (objdump -p $lib) and add them to the REQUIRED list
<hyperair> or was it NEEDED
<hyperair> i think
<hyperair> er
<hyperair> sorry
<hyperair> compilers read the SONAME from within the library, and add NEEDED entries into the ELF header of the output file
<hyperair> the SONAME typically looks like  libfoo.so.1
<hyperair> .1 indicates that this is ABI version 1
<hyperair> when this number changes, ABI is broken
<hyperair> when ABI is broken, your program will crash
<hyperair> so you'll need to recompile it
<hyperair> hence, libraries are typically stored in one of the LD_LIBRARY_PATHs as libfoo.so.1
<hyperair> and libfoo.so.2 can be co-installed with libfoo.so.1
<hyperair> so you can have legacy apps that still require libfoo.so.1 installed alongside new apps that use libfoo.so.2
<hyperair> when you compile, you typically do something like gcc -lfoo ...
<hyperair> "foo" gets translated by gcc into libfoo.so
<hyperair> and so libfoo.so will point to the appropriate library
<hyperair> appropriate library version, i mean
<excalibr> so when you build and install a custom library, which file should you point to ldconfig to update your lib cache? the symlink or its real .so ? or either is fine?
<hyperair> you don't
<hyperair> you just dump your library into one of the ld paths, and then run ldconfig
<hyperair> that's all ther eis
<hyperair> in ubuntu we have libfoo.so inside the -dev package
<hyperair> as in the symlink
<hyperair> because you only need that when compiling
<hyperair> libfoo.so.1 is inside the libfoo1 package
<hyperair> which will be depended upon by packages that are compiled against it
<excalibr> that's some lengthy explaination :P ok if i understand you correctly, soname inside the library file is what define the lib version, not the number after .so. on its filename?
<excalibr> or not?
<angch> excalibr: i think you don't fully grok it.
<angch> run a program , program needs foo.so.0. it is symlinked to foo.so.0.1 which is the actual one installed. latest for now. when upgraded to foo.so.0.2, it still points to foo.so.0 but it is now symlinked to foo.so.0.2
<angch> programs refer to symlink to find the latest version (with same ABI (?).
<angch> so you don't have to muck with programs to use the latest version.
<angch> just dereference the symlink.
<excalibr> angch: i understand that part what i dont understand is..
<excalibr> i built a lib with soname libfoo.so.0 during compile and named the output file as libfoo.so.4.2 - when i ran ldconfig i notice it created a symlink named corresponding to the soname, libfoo.so.0 which points to libfoo.so.4.2
<excalibr> so that means program that needs libfoo.so.0 can still find the lib right?
<excalibr> but actually it can't
<angch> *shrug* no idea, sorry, not gonna just simple stab at an answer.
<excalibr> or do i totally misunderstood hyperair and your explaination?
<angch> i totally don't get your question. :-/ sorry.
<excalibr> alamak
<hyperair> angch: no, you've got it wrong.
<hyperair> wait
<hyperair> sorry, read wrongly
<hyperair> that's pertty much so
<hyperair> excalibr: basically when you compile your program against libfoo.so, you'll do something like gcc foo.c -lfoo
<hyperair> excalibr: this makes gcc look into /usr/lib/libfoo.so
<hyperair> or these days, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfoo.so
<excalibr> :D
<hyperair> libfoo.so is a symlink to libfoo.so.0
<hyperair> the linker reads the SONAME field out of libfoo.so.0
<hyperair> which you can get by objdump -p /usr/lib/libfoo.so.0 | grep SONAME
<hyperair> objdump -p /usr/lib/libkate.so.1| grep SONAME                                                                                                                           [ 5:46PM] SONAME               libkate.so.1
<hyperair> % objdump -p /usr/lib/libkate.so.1| grep SONAME SONAME               libkate.so.1
<hyperair> bah
<hyperair> whatever
<hyperair> after the first SONAME there's a newline there
<angch> hyperair: dunno. ldd /bin/ls should give a better picture to explain things, imho.
<hyperair> angch: no, i want to show the SONAME.
<angch> ok
<hyperair> as in i'm explaining the anatomy of a library
<excalibr> hyperair: then when you run the program, does it look for libfoo.so or libfoo.so.0?
<angch> i'm lost as to the question in the first place...
<hyperair> excalibr: so anyway, after whatever's in the SONAME gets added to your application under NEEDED
<hyperair> which you can see when you do ldd /bin/ls
<hyperair> or objdump -p
<hyperair> excalibr: try out the commands i gave you
<hyperair>  objdump -p /bin/ls | grep NEEDED
<hyperair>   NEEDED               libselinux.so.1
<hyperair>   NEEDED               librt.so.1
<hyperair>   NEEDED               libacl.so.1
<hyperair>   NEEDED               libc.so.6
<hyperair> when you run the program, the linker looks for everything that's listed there
<hyperair> excalibr: as for your ldconfig question..
<hyperair> that's because it's not the file name that matters, it's the SONAME.
<hyperair> you must get your SONAME correct
<excalibr> hyperair: does that mean if the version in lib's soname and one on its filename doesn't match each other, a program that uses the lib could still find the lib and run fine as long as the lib's soname is correct?
<hyperair> no
<excalibr> just now you said filename name doesnt matter?
<hyperair> "libfoo.so.0" is copied from the SONAME of the library, into a NEEDED entry of your output binary.
<hyperair> when you run your binary, the dynamic loader looks for libfoo.so.0 inside your LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<hyperair> however, if you get your SONAME wrong, e.g..
<hyperair> you have /usr/lib/libfoo.so.0, with a SONAME of libbar.so.0
<hyperair> then your output binary will have a NEEDED entry saying libbar.so.0
<hyperair> so your dynamic loader will look for libbar.so.0 instead of libfoo.so.0
<hyperair> and since the file doesn't exist, it'll fail
<excalibr> it'll still fail even if you make a symlink named libbar.so.0 pointing to libfoo.so.0?
<hyperair> oh then it'll work.
<hyperair> you have to understand that the loader isn't very smart
<hyperair> it's simple
<hyperair> it just looks for /usr/lib/$SONAME
<hyperair> and the linker just encodes the SONAME from the library into a NEEDED entry of the binary
<hyperair> excalibr: http://paste.debian.net/241167/ <-- see this
<excalibr> hyperair: about that code paste, i got what you're trying to say
<hyperair> good
<hyperair> then it served its purpose :)
<excalibr> yea thanks so much :)
<hyperair> no problem :)
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-15
<skynett> exit
<apogee> hola
<apogee> salam semua!
<fairuz> apogee:  halo2
<fairuz> wsalam
<apogee> fairuz: adeh... aku nak kuar dah... nanti sambung
<ejat> elo any body home ? 
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-16
<ApOgEE> salam all... :)
<ApOgEE> mdpai: apa bikin?
<fairuz> ApOgEE: wsalam
<fairuz> tak sempat pulak nak reply msg facebook ko
<fairuz> jap lagi aku balas
<ApOgEE> hehe
<ApOgEE> no problem
<ApOgEE> aku ingat nak bikin iklan dah dari last week, tapi nak tunggu ko punya hack... hehe kalau2 boleh jimat
<fairuz> cakap awal2 nama pun hack, ada risiko juga hehe
<ApOgEE> hehehe... biasalah tu
<fairuz> aku tgh buat benda jap, nnt aku cerita detail , apa risiko etc
<ApOgEE> bereh
<ApOgEE> nanti ko reply kat FB je lah... kat sini log aku bersepah... huhu
<fairuz> bereh
<ApOgEE> tq
<ApOgEE> yo ejat 
<ApOgEE> :D
<fairuz> ejat tak stabil ubuntu dia keke
<ApOgEE> uih
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-17
<fairuz> wb mypapit
<mypapit> tq fairuz 
<fairuz> mypapit: Awal masuk irc :)
#ubuntu-my 2014-03-15
<ejat> oit oit mypapit
#ubuntu-my 2015-03-13
 * ejat pang excalibr 
#ubuntu-my 2015-03-14
<hyperair> hey is hackerspacekl still around?
<lon3star> alo
#ubuntu-my 2016-03-18
 * ejat pokes cawanpink
#ubuntu-my 2016-03-19
<mypapit> good luck 4 2morrow ejat !!!
#ubuntu-my 2016-03-20
<ejat> ok sifu mypapit
<mypapit> w00t
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-12
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Test Your BASH Skills By Playing Command Line Games  —> https://goo.gl/zZzRwY
<UbuntuMY> Ros was added by: Fahmie78
<UbuntuMY> Mohammad Afzaal was added by: Mohammad Afzaal
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> Pengajaran: check dulu installation media sebelum installation 🤪
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> kabur
<ejat> @buffalo ... terjadi kah ?
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> @Buffalo_Soldier, Pakai dvd?
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> Usb
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> @ejat, Yup
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> Copy ISO ke USB guna https://rufus.akeo.ie
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> Rare case nak jd cmtuh. Igt masa pakai dvd dlu slalu buat checksum
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-13
<UbuntuMY> <Mustapah> hi gaiss, nak btya web ubuntu sya kerap sgt down, nak check ek dlm log?
<UbuntuMY> SHAIFULB99 was added by: SHAIFULB99
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> Salam n Slmt ptg semua. Nak Tanya sikit. Siapa tahu line Dari internal tp melalui proxy baru pass ke Internet.. mcm mana nak settings Api telegram dalam Ubuntu server tu bg alert to telegram
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @fendy_dtm, API telegram guna HTTPS je kan? tak leh setup proxy ke?
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> @Sharuzzaman, Maksud Sy.. Dari server.. skrg ni Dari server internal. Tapi Dari server kena setup proxy baru lepas ke Internet.. Sy cuma nak server tu Leh hantar mesej alert
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> berapa banyak server ada ni? apa beza server dan server internal?
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> Maksud Ye.. server yg skrg ni Internet. Tapi server tu kalau pakai proxy baru Leh masuk Internet
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> @fendy_dtm, Server tu internal skrg ni
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> Bukan internet
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> set la server yang internal tu guna proxy
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> Yg tu dh set.. cuma Sy nak send alert ke telegram
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> alert tu send dari app apa?
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> Alert tu send ke telegram
<UbuntuMY> <efaisal> server internal tu boleh akses internet tak mcm browse ke www.google.com?
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> Leh
<UbuntuMY> <efaisal> yg nak terima alert dari telegram server atau user manusia?
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> Maksud Sy.. Dari server internal tu.. terus push notifications ke telegram
<UbuntuMY> <Khairul Aizat Kamarudzzaman> The South Korea #ubuntu community team had a successful event recently. If you're running an Ubuntu event, get in touch for a "LoCo Pack" to help make your event a success!  https://t.co/TsETSATtSD https://t.co/on28BTRUhb
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-14
<UbuntuMY> <Rexx38> http://www.zdnet.com/article/open-source-cloud-royalty-openstack-queens-released/
<UbuntuMY> Jackfru was added by: Jackfru
<UbuntuMY> Noobs Wiggins was added by: Amsyar
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-15
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1752796
<lubotu2`> Ubuntu bug 1752796 in OpenStack ceph-mon charm "Enable Ceph Dashboard" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> \0/
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> https://bugs.launchpad.net/charm-lxd/+bug/1756164
<lubotu2`> Ubuntu bug 1756164 in OpenStack LXD Charm "LXD container storage type" [Undecided,New]
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> https://code.launchpad.net/~mariosplivalo/mongodb-charm/+git/mongodb-charm/+merge/341289
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-16
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> sunyi ...
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Game red alert 2 berjalan lancar bersama wine 3 .yaaa
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Photoshop pun ok dah ..
<UbuntuMY1> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> nice
<UbuntuMY1> <fendy_dtm> Salam n selamat petang semua master2.. Ada x contoh utk settings proxy di ubuntu.. proxy ni pakai script.. http://ip address/proxy.pac. Proxy ni utk connection dgn Internet saja.. baru Leh access internet
<UbuntuMY1> <applemacisee> Fwd from Linuxgram: Ubuntu Has Made its Minimal Images Even More Minimal — Just 28MB! - OMG! Ubuntu!  https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/03/ubuntu-has-made-its-minimal-images-even-more-minimal-just-28mb
<UbuntuMY1> <applemacisee> huh, tak rajin..
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> Uiks
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> Arm version ada tak.. utk raspi
<UbuntuMY1> <peraktechnetwork> Assalammualaikum para admin dan semua ahli group sekalian. Kami di Perak Technology ingin mengumpulkan semua pakar ICT dan teknologi yang berasal dari Perak atau kini menetap di Perak. Sertai kami di @peraktechnology sekarang.
<UbuntuMY1> <applemacisee> mungkin ada kot ported version
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> @fendy_dtm, Kalau guna proxy kat browser biasa, kena masuk username dan password dulu baru boleh guna, atau boleh guna terus?
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-17
<UbuntuMY1> <fendy_dtm> @Sharuzzaman, Leh guna terus. X yah letak  username n password.
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> benda .pac ni kena set kt browder kan?
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Open Firefox and open the menu, then click Options. The Options window appears.  See image.  Click Advanced, then click Network. In the Network tab, click Settings.... The Connection Settings window appears.  See image.   Select Automatic proxy configuration URL and paste the PAC file URL that you copied in step 2.  See image.   Click OK to save the configuration.
<UbuntuMY1> <fendy_dtm> Yes. Yg proxy ni pakai .pac
<UbuntuMY1> <fendy_dtm> Sy cuma nak setting dkt ubuntu server saja
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/03/ubuntu-has-made-its-minimal-images-even-more-minimal-just-28mb
<UbuntuMY1> <Cikgu Kamal> Fwd from Teknologi PdPc Abad Ke-21: Teknologi dan Inovasi Pengajaran dan Pembelajaran Abad 21 Guru Malaysia  Klik di sini 👇👇👇👇👇  Telegram.me/TeknologiPdP  Telegram.me/TeknologiPdP  Telegram.me/TeknologiPdP  Telegram.me/TeknologiPdP
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> using wget through .pac config based proxy server - Server Fault  https://serverfault.com/questions/230068/using-wget-through-pac-config-based-proxy-server
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> @fendy_dtm, Kena tengok rule dalam pac file tu dia forward ke proxy mana, so guna ip address proxy tu dalam proxy setting
<UbuntuMY1> <fendy_dtm> @Sharuzzaman, Ok tq @Sharuzzaman
<UbuntuMY1> mfz2706 was added by: mfz2706
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-18
<UbuntuMY1> <Abu_mujahid> اَلسَلامُ عَلَيْكُم وَرَحْمَةُ اَللهِ وَبَرَكاتُهُ   Ad dr terengganu x?
<UbuntuMY1> <Mr Super> @Abu_mujahid, Yoo
<UbuntuMY1> <pihpih95> @Abu_mujahid, Ye
<UbuntuMY1> <qawsed012345> Assalamualaikum, nak tanya pasal Ampps on Ubuntu.   Try install, then keluar error macam dalam gambar ni. Kenapa ek?
<UbuntuMY1> <qawsed012345> sed: can't read /usr/local/ampps/Pure-FTPd/etc/pure-ftpd.conf: No such file or directory
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> dah terang lagi bersuluh tu
<UbuntuMY1> <qawsed012345> Dah try update, and install balik pure-ftpd pun still sama jugak
